# What can I use to clean my rats cages?



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

Home cleaning products since I can't get the cleaner used for rat cages until next week. would windex work and then after wiping it down rise it with hot water??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I would NOT use any home cleaning things like windex. Maybe white vinegar? I've been wondering wether I can use apple cider vinegar as we always have that?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

No chemical products, they are to hard on your pets no matter what kind of pet it is. I would just use hot water and dish soap then rinse down really well or the vinegar and water rinse. 

Chemicals in those products can kill your rats. Rats have REALLY sensitive systems. You could be in the lane to having a very big vet bill if you use those kinds of products. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I used to use hot water / dish soap with my guinea pigs items (bowls, etc.). I use a spray bottle with a 50/50 mix of white vinegar and water to spray down the cage and let it sit, then wipe to help sanitize and diffuse the urine odor. I also use a spray bottle of chlorohexidine (spelling?) solution with my reptile enclosures, which is a veterinary solution that kills bacteria, fungus, etc.


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

Alright! Thank you guys so much


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

No cleaner products and I wouldn’t even recommend the products found in pet stores either, they’re way too expensive. Get a cheap cloth from a local dollar store, which usually come in a bundle, and just wipe your cage down with water. To safely disinfect your cage every once in a while, use a white vinegar and water solution. To make your life easier get yourself a spray bottle from the dollar store, fill it up with a little bit of white vinegar which is absurdly cheap, and the rest with water. Mix it up, spray down your cage and then wipe it up.

Obviously don’t spray the vinegar/water solution at your rats or anywhere near them. It’s not going to be toxic to them, but will be irritating. This works for my cage and so far I’ve had no problem with odor.


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

I use a 1:3 white vingear mix in a spray bottle, wipe it down and then spray it with water and wipe it down, as well. It works really well and you won't even smell the vinegar after the water rinse. Plus it's SUPER cheap, I got the bottles at a dollar store and a small bottle of white vinegar that lasts for such a long time because you're diluting it. 
When I wipe it down, I have a red rag for vinegar only and a blue rag for water only. That way, I don't mix them up and I don't have to use a whole bunch of paper towels!


----------



## badger04 (Sep 23, 2013)

White vinegar and water work great, and if needed, I throw a teensie bit of hydrogen peroxide (teenie!) in as well. It works great for cleaning anything and everything! Baby wipes are WONDERFUL as well!


----------



## Luke169 (Jun 18, 2021)

artgecko said:


> I used to use hot water / dish soap with my guinea pigs items (bowls, etc.). I use a spray bottle with a 50/50 mix of white vinegar and water to spray down the cage and let it sit, then wipe to help sanitize and diffuse the urine odor. I also use a spray bottle of chlorohexidine (spelling?) solution with my reptile enclosures, which is a veterinary solution that kills bacteria, fungus, etc.


Can i use normal vinegar instead?


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

50/50 distilled white vinegar and water. I also use vinegar to wash the fleece. Deep cleaning of the cage, I use Dawn because it is pet safe.


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

No, it needs to be white vinegar.


----------

